# jack points



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

i've read countless posts from other forums but no one seems to know where to exactly jack the TT

1. don't use the front rubber pads but the rear is ok
2. some say not to use the rear ones either!
3. and here's a damage rear underside. notice the floor is pushed in
4. use the rear but with a wood block? 
5. on the sill but use something between it and the jack? 
6. and using a wood block on the sill, how will it spread the load evenly?
7. lift on the chassis rails? 
8. a few people jack on this rear nut but what about on the front?

some use this, but i don't see how it would help. you're still lifting on the same soft no-no area.
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=13797


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

nilreb said:


> i've read countless posts from other forums but no one seems to know where to exactly jack the TT
> 
> 1. don't use the front rubber pads but the rear is ok: *yes*
> 2. some say not to use the rear ones either! *i use them with no issues.*
> ...



*I think you worry too much*. 

Nothing is perfect or exact, but there are ways to safely lift your TT with the floor jack. Some methods are obviously better than others. 

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I jack on the bolts that join the sub frame to the body. If your car is too low do it on the rockers but use to tool or hockey puck trick so you dont flatten the pinch weld


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

1. don't use the front rubber pads but the rear is ok: yes

Whew!!!  Glad I saw this one. I was going to use the jack pads all around this week to install spacers. I'd be crying great big alligator tears. Thanks!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i use the rear rubber all day, never an issue.

i have seen the floor flex on the front rubber, but not enough to punch through. I have now began to drive on ramps, cause im low, and then jack on the large subframe bolt that connects to the underbody.

the jack has F'd up the frame rail area by the gas lines.....

i hate pinch weld jacking unless you have a "cradle" for the pinch weld, but many shop owners on here have said they do it all day no issue. i imagine they are using lifts, and using all 4 arms lifting on the pinch welds at a time, which maybe makes it better. in my driveway im floor jacking one point and the car gets on an angle and that makes the pinch weld fold...my first hand experience. fold it over in a bunch of spots and rust starts in winter salt....

my mk3 was put to the crusher because the rockers were GONE from all the underbody coating being scraped off the rockers from jacking on them and bending the pinch welds....i wanted to still be driving that car.....but the floor had holes and the cancer was spreading. i welded patch panels in only to find new holes.....


----------

